# Clear something up please



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

I am not and avid boater tho I am a fisherman. A guy at work is gettingready to buy a boat it is a 21 ft trophy . He said that the guy he is buying it from said he can go no further than 3 miles off shore is this true ? Looked it the handbook on vadgif found nothing . By the way the state is va. If so where can I find the regs ?? 
Thanks Dave


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> go no further than 3 miles off shore


 to catch stripers, during the season...

I know of plenty of >21' boats that make the run off shore.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I have a 21ft trophy, and routinely go 40 miles out.I think somewhere the mix up is for stripers..3 mile boundry.

your gonna like that boat.. well built tank.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

The boat can go as far as you can take it. The Fish you are catching has the rules attached to them.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Pick your days and listen to the radio while out. Storms happen out of nowhere sometimes.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Heck maybe the boat is a P.O.S and only goes 3 miles between breakdowns....


----------

